
3D laser printing yields high quality micro-optics - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2016-04-3d-laser-yields-high-quality.html
======
pmbailey
I did some research on the applications of micro optics and found that arrays
of micro lenses can enable glasses-free 3D displays [0]. I haven't been able
to find any recent articles about this effort, though. Anyone heard any news
related to this or any other tech that micro optics enable?

[0] [http://www.phonearena.com/news/Hitachi-
unveils-4.5-inch-3D-d...](http://www.phonearena.com/news/Hitachi-
unveils-4.5-inch-3D-display-with-720p-resolution-no-glasses-required_id20513)

~~~
yurymik
Isn't it how Nintendo 3DS autostereoscopic display works? The biggest downside
is that view position is fixed and limited to single person, so it's not
really viable for TVs or monitors.

~~~
saturdaysaint
Although Nintendo's "New" 3DS fixes this for a single user by tracking the
viewer's viewing position/angle with a camera and adjusting the 3D
accordingly.

